# cv axles



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I just put a new transmission in my sentra and i went to put the axles back in and the driver side one didn't fit. I know the tranny came out of a 94 and my car is a 91 I've got a couple questions because i looked around on the interenet and can't find the answer.

(1). Did they change the axles from 91 to 94?
(2). Maybe it was out of an Infiniti G20. Do those axles differ?

Any help would be awsome.

P.S. I have part of the old axle and its different from mine. And yes i am installing them right.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*G20 tranny*

Sounds like you got a G20 tranny unless you got a wrong CV axle. G20 (except touring model) does not come with Limited Slips. If you look at the transmission and both side have same diameter, it is off from 94 G20 non LSD tranny. B13 Sentra SE-R and 95-97 B14 SE-Rs have LSD so one of the hole on those tranny where axle goes should be bigger.


----------

